# Limping on Front Legs



## kayciep (Feb 13, 2012)

I am brand new to this website. I made an account, because I am worried about my 7 month old German Shepherd puppy, Krueger. For about two weeks now Krueger has been limping off and on. He mostly limps on his front right leg. When he sits down, he puts his paw in the air and will not allow it to touch the ground. He will also try to give me his paw as much as possible. Over the weekend, the limping has been getting worse. He is barely putting any pressure on his front right leg. I currently have him laying on a heating blanket to see if warmth would help if it's a muscle issue.

I have looked at his paws, and nothing seems out of the ordinary. I touch, rub, and squeeze his paw and legs to see if I can find the area of pain. He hasn't given me a whimper or anything when I touch his paw/leg.

We do have a year and a half year old Rottweiler who weighs about 130 pounds. Krueger and him play rough at times. This could be a cause if something is strained or pulled.

I am just writing this entry to see if anyone else has experienced this sort of problem with their German Shepherds. I will take him to the vet in two days (my day off) if the problem does not get better. He's my little baby and I just want him to feel better.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

My first guess is Pano...growing pains.


----------



## kayciep (Feb 13, 2012)

iBaman said:


> My first guess is Pano...growing pains.


That is a possibility! Didn't think about that. He is the perfect age for that and I think the limping has switched. I believe it started in the left leg.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I would recommend x-rays, only way to tell for sure.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

i am having the same issue as you, exactly. Sarge (almost 9 months) has been limping for close to a week now on his right leg. I have been told it is growing pains, but i am getting a little worried. He seems a little better today and i will keep my eye on it. At least I am not the only one


----------



## waylon (Aug 24, 2011)

well here we are waylon not doin well again what a rough young life he has lived he is 1 year 1 month old now he has done well since having part of his intestine removed we now have him on blue food cause he itched so bad on other foods he now is not feeling well and not eating anytime he is left outside very long he comes in limping on his right rear leg he has now been limping for like 3 days last time i took him to vet for his leg they found nothing give him some meds for discomfort after a couple days he was ok any suggestions think he is not eating cause of his leg


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I had the same exact thing happen to my girl when she was about 8 months. However, the limping only lasted about a week. It eventually just went away. I was sooo scared and angry at the same time because she had just came back from the vet. I was thinking they did something to her. Anyways, I hope everything goes well for you. Best of luck!


----------



## pusenka (Feb 24, 2013)

*Limping on front leg*

We are experiencing the same issue with our 8 month puppy. He holds his left front paw up when he sits and limbs when he walks. He whines, pants, and wants to be held. We gave him an anti-inflamatory pill and made him a calming tea which he mixed with beef broth so he could drink it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What kind of anti-inflammatory pill?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If it is a gradual onset the two biggest rule-outs would be elbow dysplasia and pano. The treatment is quite different so a trip to the vet would, IMO, be in order.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona had tears on her paw. They were difficult to see. Still did not see when vet pointed it out. Vet gave her anti-inflammatory and a week of rest.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Enrique (Jul 21, 2013)

i am also new to this web site so my 8 month old German shepherd started limping, he will not put pressure on his left front foot. I've inspected his foot and no cuts or anything that looks like it could be hurting him. hes very active he jumps alot and runs in my back yard ive read the other comments on GSD and im just wondering if thats what my 8 month old has he eats and drinks water fine if anyone that could help that be awesome 

this is diesel at 8 months


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

it's hard to say, mine limps to. We had x-rays done. Oy looks like he has pano and he could also have ED, but that could not be seen in the xray so they wanted to do a CT scan. We are waiting on that for now. 

There are times he will walk perfectly normal and then other days he limps slightly. The only was we see the limp is because his head bobs slightly. He was limping heavily when we took him for xrays so it seems to be getting better. 

at any rate xrays should let you know what could be wrong.


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Just wanted to chime in on this thread. Today our 6 month old GSD randomly started favoring his front right leg. We played fetch and a ton of off leash stuff as we do regularly yesterday and zero issue. This morning my wife walked him around 6-8 blocks and he was fine. Then out of nowhere today he got up and he was really favoring that front right leg. If he would’ve damaged it during a strenuous activity we’d definitely be at the vet, however there’s no pain. Fortunately he lied perfectly still and seemed to really enjoy a thorough foot/leg inspection, and everything seemed fine there (pads/nails good, nothing between them, no pain with pressure around elbows/shoulders). 

We’ve been keeping him in his kennel to reduce activity. Unfortunately he just won’t stay lying down outside the kennel, or will try and jump on and off the couch unless we are giving him 100% attention. 

We plan to just keep an eye on it and severely limit his activities for around 3-4 days and see if it improves. If it doesn’t we’ll go see a vet (just had him there this week, unfortunately). Even if it does improve, well make sure to still limit for a week or so regardless just for good measure. 

I’ll update the thread as we get more info so future people searching the forum will have more info. 

If anyone has any suggestions it’d be appreciated, but it seems that limiting mobility is the best start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

My dog started limping around 5-6 months. Seemed one front leg. Only slightly though. I dont think it switched. Went to the vets and they said physical examination looks ok. Gave antiinflammatory med and limit exercise. He seemed ok a month or two then it came back. Took him back. Vet says i cant see him limping but lets take xrays. Done xrays. Nothing out of ordinary. Said it might be growing pains. Move forward 3-4 months he limps again. Ended up at a specialist and ct scans done to find out he had elbow dysplasia and during those 6 months of assumptions and trials his cartilage had gone worse and worse. So, the stupid vet,instead of encouraging us to go to a specialist, took it very lightly and put us off getting ct scans as they are expensive. Never trust vets anymore to be honest.


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Just thought I’d update. After a week it cleared up, then no more than a few days later it came back in the other leg. We went to the vet and got some Rimadyl (anti-inflammatory) yesterday. By today it’s basically gone. The Rimadyl sped it wayyyy up for sure, will be using it if/when it comes back again. So nice seeing him happy and energetic without the limp. While he was a champ during it, it was definitely frustrating for him being limited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

